#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  Augmented Reality in eCommerce 2020 Trends and Statistics.

## Bhavya

Augmented Reality (AR) is evolving fast and offering new opportunities to help users experience for different products. The team from InvespCRO has put together the trends, stats and insights on AR for eCommerce in the below infographic outlining:

AR spendingConsumers opinions on ARAR effect on the price consumers are willing to pay for the particular service or productAR effect on customer satisfaction

*Have a look at the infographic*

----------

